# 2000 Ford Ranger EV conversion with solar stirling generators



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

I commend you on your project but it will be expensive. Real expensive for a student. I think the first thing you need to do is to build a Stirling Generator first to be sure you will get enough power to charge your pack while the other one is driving the vehicle. That means that your generator will have to charge the other pack fast enough to be full and ready when the other pack has been depleted and needing a charge. That will be about 35 minutes of driving or so. Think your generator will provide enough from solar power to charge a fairly large bank of cells to run your car in even 1 hour? 

That is where you need to start. Once you know then you can decide on how your going to build your electric vehicle. Converting is not difficult but it can be expensive. The challenge is the stirling generator. I have no doubt about it being able to produce some power but to charge your pack in an hour? Mmmmmm. Go check it out. Design that first. If your successful then I think you could forgo the conversion as that feat alone will get you in the top ranks of your class. 

Pete 


There are plenty of Ranger Conversions to follow for your build when you get to that point. Driving electric is great. No more stinky gas.


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

Alternative energy is good when it stays at home and you plug your car into it. When you depart, leave alternative energy source behind.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

I concur with that statement. 

I am all for alternative sources of energy.


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

Yep. THAT is how you fuel an ev with alternative energy!


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Yup, nice and clean and quiet. Perfect solar generator. Oh. just in case you did not figure it out, those panels are on our home. With another 6kW setup to put up later. Waiting to have our new roof put on before we do that.


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

New roof, same thing I need before putting up solar PV. Sucks that it will be a huge cost that is probably half the cost of putting the PV up but I'm just guessing as I'm not sure how much either really costs for my size of roof.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

The electric truck could be 'borrowed' if you wanted to save the time and money there. Or just setup a portable charging EVSE plug that you could put into the truckbed.

It is a very interesting concept, and I think it has potential, but I'm worried that even in Arizona/Nevada, it will be hard enough to generate the power needed, however, I could be wrong. You would need to have a thin polycarbonate sheet over your solar heat source to keep the wind from sucking away your energy while driving down the road.


----------



## BRoyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I understand that the Stirling engines would not be able to sustain the truck for an extended time during operation. The purpose of the Stirling engines are to charge the battery mostly while the truck is parked. The inclusion of a second array was more to allow for the system to remain charging even while in use. I plan on having between four to six generators in the back as well as the batteries. I am having to sacrifice most of the storage space. 

The efficiency that is reported on Stirling engines is the main factor that I used to choose it as my energy source. The problem of external heat is not a problem as I live in southern Louisiana. As long as I am able to maintain a low temperature in the cooling value I think it will be fine.

And as for the conversion costs I am looking into applying for grants as this will be used for a design project. If anyone knows of any other way of financing this project the information would be greatly appreciated.

Has anyone had any experience with a ford ranger conversion that would mind explaining some of the challenges that they faced.
Also information on how to get started and any advice on the matter.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

BRoyer said:


> The efficiency that is reported on Stirling engines is the main factor that I used to choose it as my energy source.


Where is the efficiency reported?
I used to work with very sophisticated and well developed Stirling engines

These were used as co-generation sets so the total efficiency was close to 97%

The electrical efficiency - which is what you need however was - 11%

These were really useful because all of the waste heat was used for building heating

Also the 11% was achieved with a very high input temperature (natural gas burner)

Using a solar concentrator I would expect an electrical efficiency of less than 6%


----------

